# Where can I find fabric to sell on EBAY?



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Are you close to a JoAnn Fabric store? There is a lot of clearance fabric and occasionally it goes on sale for 50% of the clearance price. Snuggle flannel will go on sale for $2.00 a yard sometimes and fleece goes on sale a lot. Get one to 2 yard cuts.

Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

www.hawaiianfabric.com they have really good cottons, plain colors and the hawaiian prints are very nice. after a bit, or if you contact them you can get to their wholesale site.

Then you could just google "wholesale fabrics", that should bring up some.

http://www.baumtextile.com/main.shtml
you'll need a business id with these folks and the minimum is about 3 bolts of fabric, decent discount over retail pricing for the same fabrics. The business Id is probably a tax id via a business license, or maybe the SS of a self employed person, you can ask them they are nice to work with. I ordered from them about 3 years ago for a seamstress I was helping.

Angie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Where are you located? I know of several fabric outlet stores in the NE states. I'm sure others know of them as well. There was a store that was going out of business a few weeks ago and sold a truck load of fabric dirt cheap just out Philly. So keep watching wholesale lots on e-bay. You could also advertise locally. Lots of people just stock pile fabric and then no-one knows what to do with it when they move or die. Those older fabrics often sell for decent money on e-bay. Good Luck,

PQ


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're after...

I sell fabric on eBay, but I'm set up just like any other fabric shop. I have wholesalers. 

Just start Googling your favorite manufacturers. Each of them will either sell direct to retailers, or tell you who their wholesalers are.
You'll need a sales tax ID#/business ID no matter which route you go.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

here's a thought, you could put together potholder packages that are cut to size and then the person whom buys finishes the product: patchwork quilted potholders are really nice I have a friend who does this out of her store, I considered doing this on ebay just don't have the time. you pre cut the material put in the pre cut lining and bais tape? thread to match a neddle with instructions. very light weight. someone gets to make a potholder with out having to buy a bunch of material. you get to sell a product of light weight. good luck. JIL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

aunt fannie said:


> If you can think of any thing that wieghs under 5 pounds that might sell, please share with me...


I sell data CDs at ebay and they're light. PM me if you're interested and I'll give you some ideas of what to sell and how to keep costs down.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Problem that I see with selling a lot of things on Ebay is SHIPPING. By the time you pay shipping on fabric bought at wholesale, the price you have to charge on Ebay isn't worth the effort, especially when you add in Ebay's fees and Paypal fees. Have you thought about Yard Sales where you might get good buys on OLDER fabric (feedsack fabric comes to mind).

Remember - buyers have to add their shipping costs to what you charge and that frequently makes the Ebay cost greater than the cost in a local store. I buy Mirrolure fishing lures. They cost $6.19 each at Walmart. Shipping is a couple of bucks at the minimum so the seller can't charge much above $3-4 to be competitive. Most I buy at $2 bucks or less - Figure out what the fees are and is the TINY PROFIT worth the effort??


----------

